# AA Route Planner



## dodo (20 Aug 2009)

I want to get to Chapel Lane Swords but when I put this into the AA Route Planner it keeps going to Swords Castle,
is Chapel lane close or is it near Swords Village


----------



## freeliving (20 Aug 2009)

My advice would be to try googlemaps, I find the AA route planner awful...


----------



## Killter (20 Aug 2009)

My advice would be to stay away from AA route planner. It's absolutley terrible and will add time to most journeys.


----------



## Lilly2099 (21 Aug 2009)

Google maps is much better as you can specify a paticular address and the directions are clearer. AA route planner can send you a bit off track!


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2009)

AFAIK Chapel Lane is more or less in the village, yes.


----------



## rgfuller (21 Aug 2009)

I'd recommend.
Google Maps: http://maps.google.co.uk/
ViaMichelin: http://www.viamichelin.co.uk (pretty accurate and smart)
Bing Maps: http://www.bing.com/maps (nice birds eye view)


----------



## Locke (21 Aug 2009)

Steer clear of AA. We pllanned a route to Kilkenny once, it took 2 hours to get down and 3 to get back according to the Route it had Planned!

Go with Google


----------



## DubShelley (21 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> I want to get to Chapel Lane Swords but when I put this into the AA Route Planner it keeps going to Swords Castle,
> is Chapel lane close or is it near Swords Village


 
Yes Chapel Lane is in Swords Village. If you send me the last bit of the directions I can fiddle them for you?

Actually just went onto Route Planner and I would imagine they are telling you:
At Malahide Road Roundabout take the 1st exit onto Malahide Road - R125 (signposted Swords)
At traffic signals turn right onto Main Street - R125 
At traffic signals turn left onto Bridge Street - R125 
*Arrive* on Bridge Street 

If so, then they almost have you there. Chapel Lane is just off Main Street so:
At Malahide Road Roundabout take the 1st exit onto Malahide Road - R125 (signposted Swords)
At traffic signals turn right onto Main Street - R125 
Travel down almost to the end of Main Street
Turn right after 'The Star" pub, (just before Fingal County Hall which is a very large orange-ish building with lots of glass!
This is Chapel Lane! If it's St. Colmcille's Church you're looking for, it's down a bit on the right hand side.

Hope this helps!


----------

